# who has the biggest DOVII?



## thePACK

serrapygo probably has the biggest dovii on this site..i believe its around 17-18 inches.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

i lil guy like 3 1/2'' to 4''.......one of 5 i have right now ....thay are 4"to 1"......... would like to no when the male will start to show color...and how fast thay will grow thay are in a 110........so post some pics and all the info are guys have will be helpfull.....THX


----------



## CichlidAddict

Mine's around 13" now.. I'll post a pic when I take an updated one.

There are several around that are over 15" though. In fact, someone posted a 20" one (on a different site) a few months ago. That thing was a beast!


----------



## Mettle

CichlidAddict said:


> Mine's around 13" now.. I'll post a pic when I take an updated one.
> 
> There are several around that are over 15" though. In fact, someone posted a 20" one (on a different site) a few months ago. That thing was a beast!


20" would be amazing.







I would love to have a fish that size.


----------



## oscared15

there's a guy on monsterfishkeepers.com that has a 22' dovii in a 15 thousand gallon tank, he also has a 50 thousand gallon tank







, it's freaking awesome cheak it out if you want.


----------



## toerag2

View attachment 96537
Mine's only about 8 inches
but really has some color

As much as I hated to...I had to take him out of my 250 gallon tank as my 8 inch Zaliosum was going to kill him....I know when he finally outgrows the Zaliosum he'll be okay, but, right now the zal is one mean damn fish.....


----------



## CichlidAddict

Hey, I found the link to the 20" dovii topic over on waterwolves.

Sweeet Dovii

I'm not sure if non-members can view this or not.. If not, let me know and i'll post a few pics.


----------



## RRice

nonmembers can not view it


----------



## CichlidAddict

OK. Here's some pics then:
In the first pic, the tank is 30" wide.
In the third pic, here's what he had as a caption:

_this is a picture from over 10 months ago when his total lenght hit 18" another freak accident involving the net which i took advantage of._

Once again, these are Rod's pics (Dovieye from WaterWolves)


----------



## lewis

There sweet I reallly want one ino these ones are big but what is the usaul size for one.


----------



## sh0rd87

mines around 9-10 inches?? something like that. sorry for the bad quality because its from my cell.
This guy is a beast and will attack you as you walk past the tank. When i went to snap some shots for u guys he was attacking also so ill post that as well. He hits the glass so hard im afraid hes going to lose hsi teeth or my tank will explode hahaha.

View attachment 96603


View attachment 96607


View attachment 96608


View attachment 96609


----------



## SERRAPYGO

thePACK said:


> serrapygo probably has the biggest dovii on this site..i believe its around 17-18 inches.


Actually 15-16"

Moved to non P pics and vids


----------



## Mettle

Nice fish!

The males look so brutish and awesome when bigger.


----------



## benJii

Mettle said:


> 20" would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a fish that size.


not me, id much rather have multiple smaller tanks of equally enjoyable fish then one large tank with one dovii


----------



## Jack Herer

if like to have a bunch of little tank with a bunch of little enjoyable fish that i can watch gert chomped by one monster fish


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Tibs said:


> 20" would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a fish that size.


not me, id much rather have multiple smaller tanks of equally enjoyable fish then one large tank with one dovii
[/quote]
If you've ever experienced owning a large guapote you might change your mind. Their personality and intereaction with their owners can't be matched by small tropicals. It's like having a dog in a fish tank. Sometimes even making down right pests of themselves! Smaller fish are fine, but it's a whole different world with single large cichlids.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

Serrapygo said:


> 20" would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a fish that size.


not me, id much rather have multiple smaller tanks of equally enjoyable fish then one large tank with one dovii
[/quote]
If you've ever experienced owning a large guapote you might change your mind. Their personality and intereaction with their owners can't be matched by small tropicals. It's like having a dog in a fish tank. Sometimes even making down right pests of themselves! Smaller fish are fine, but it's a whole different world with single large cichlids.
[/quote]
NISE DOVII GUYZ......i have a 4" one ....so how fast will it grow...it will be going in my 240


----------



## sicklid-holic

Ed griswold said:


> there's a guy on monsterfishkeepers.com that has a 22' dovii in a 15 thousand gallon tank, he also has a 50 thousand gallon tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's freaking awesome cheak it out if you want.:nod:


Get your fact straight, the guy you are talking about has a male dovii which is 19" and been kept in a 18,000 gallon tank. The dovii is about 10 yrs old now. If anyone wants to know the whole story its aquamojo from aquamojo.com knows the owner very well. The 18,000 gallon is one of his several tanks which includes a 55,000gallon tank, tons of other monsters tanks as well.

I dont believe anyone is keeping a dovii bigger than 18", if possible pls post w/ a tape measure for proof, otherwise it is very unlikely for a dovii to reach 20" in captivity. A normal size for a male dovii is around 16" to 18" any bigger is possible w/ huge waterchanges and quality food, but it is very unlikely or impossible to reach 20". Any bigger is just a fish story to me.


----------



## toerag2

siklid-holic....I agree with you....I want to see the pics too....I do have a 15 inch Red Devil....ok, these days you have to be specific....it's a cross red morph...quad colored....and I've been raising large cichlids for over 35 years and have my doubts about alot of "fish stories" and sizes...my big red is "abnormal" in more ways then just his size...(color, demeanor etc.)....even shaped kinda differently, so I think it's probably a genetic screw up of some kind as I've never had a red devil grow this large and I'm sure it's still growing......and, he will kill anything I've tried to put with him. I have heard stories of huge umbies, huge guapotes and seen pics of the wild caught stuff....amazing fish....I've never seen another Red Devil as large as mine with the exception of HighFive's beast, but, his looks like a geniune regular and beautiful specimen...mine is truly a "retard" of sorts...LOL...and think that's the reason he's growing like crazy-quickly? I knew an idiot of sorts that had a pet shop in New Orleans back in 1977 that used to have "fish fights" after hours....drinking/betting-party....I would buy the "losers" fish from him frequently....people would bring in their "fighter"....bet money....both fish would be introduced into a new tank...the loser lost his fish and his bet.....This is where I saw the largest Dovii and largest Umbie I'd ever seen....and, to be honest, didn't know what the Dovii was at the time....His Dovii was the "Champion" and pretty much helped stock his pet shop....I never saw any of the fights as I was and am totally against that crap, but did purchase alot of his "winnings'.....I couldn't say now how big the Dovii was...I just know it was the largest I've ever seen...he had a homemade tank that was 7 feet tall with 5 foot
wide sides that the dovii had to himself....


----------



## CichlidAddict

Here's a current pic of mine:


----------



## Gordeez

Mojo had a HUGE ass Dovii.
Cichlidscene has a HUge as Umbie 20incher


----------



## cErx2Oo3

Serrapygo said:


> 20" would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a fish that size.


not me, id much rather have multiple smaller tanks of equally enjoyable fish then one large tank with one dovii
[/quote]
If you've ever experienced owning a large guapote you might change your mind. Their personality and intereaction with their owners can't be matched by small tropicals. It's like having a dog in a fish tank. Sometimes even making down right pests of themselves! Smaller fish are fine, but it's a whole different world with single large cichlids.
[/quote]

I agree..


----------



## sicklid-holic

Brujo said:


> Mojo had a HUGE ass Dovii.
> Cichlidscene has a HUge as Umbie 20incher


I dont think cichlidscenes Umbee is 20". It is in the range of 18" to 19". If Im not mistaken. But it is a brute and beauty in one package.


----------



## oscared15

sidahollick you are wrong, the dovii apiramag keeps is 22', and you better belive it. ceck it on the list of his in ventory of his 15,000 gallon tank.


----------



## sicklid-holic

Ed griswold said:


> sidahollick you are wrong, the dovii apiramag keeps is 22', and you better belive it. ceck it on the list of his in ventory of his 15,000 gallon tank.


To this day, I have not seen a dovii that is over 18" that had been measured w/ a tape measure. 
If I have one, I would definitely be taking pics w/ proof for everyone to drool on. 
Until I see a pic w/ proof then its just a fish story.....







sorry.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

I hope nobody here stresses out a fish for the sake of their ego and proving a point.


----------



## oscar119

Amongst all this size fighting I don't anyone realized his other question.. He wanted to know how fast one will grow in a 110 and at what size it will start to change to adult colors..


----------



## benJii

Serrapygo said:


> 20" would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a fish that size.


not me, id much rather have multiple smaller tanks of equally enjoyable fish then one large tank with one dovii
[/quote]
If you've ever experienced owning a large guapote you might change your mind. Their personality and intereaction with their owners can't be matched by small tropicals. It's like having a dog in a fish tank. Sometimes even making down right pests of themselves! Smaller fish are fine, but it's a whole different world with single large cichlids.
[/quote]

oh i love those larger cichlids, my older brother has a 14" butti in a 75, and i love it, every time i see it i spend an hour or more infront of the tank, i just dont ever find the definition for one fish in a 240 when you could have 4 60's and a larger variety of fish

but i do love cichlids, personally, when it comes to the aggressive ones, im not to impressed with dovii, i think umbie, festae, and buttiferoki(sp) are better choices, and in my limited experiece, equally aggressive


----------



## Cich Ambishionz

> i just dont ever find the definition for one fish in a 240 when you could have 4 60's and a larger variety of fish


But you can have more then just a dovii in a 240 gallon with other juvi's and as they grow watch the agression and keep the dominant one. I hope your not talking about filling a 240 up with africans or something


----------



## Guest

Ed griswold said:


> sidahollick you are wrong, the dovii apiramag keeps is 22', and you better belive it. ceck it on the list of his in ventory of his 15,000 gallon tank.


22 foot Dovii?


----------



## JorgeRemigio

some huge fish out there....


----------



## toerag2

DannyBoy17 said:


> sidahollick you are wrong, the dovii apiramag keeps is 22', and you better belive it. ceck it on the list of his in ventory of his 15,000 gallon tank.


22 foot Dovii?








[/quote]
You haven't heard of that one Danny?.....It's the one that they advertise on WWF.....the one on the Arnold Schwattzeneger steroid diet.....ya mix up Anadrol and Winstrol with testosterone injection....mix it up with D-bol...and feed them 25 times a day...LOL


----------



## steve1337

UH OH.... I hope that 22 foot Dovii doesnt eat a certain members 32" irritan... LOL


----------



## The Predator

wow those doviis are great!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

[/quote]

oh i love those larger cichlids, my older brother has a 14" butti in a 75, and i love it, every time i see it i spend an hour or more infront of the tank, i just dont ever find the definition for one fish in a 240 when you could have 4 60's and a larger variety of fish

but i do love cichlids, personally, when it comes to the aggressive ones, im not to impressed with dovii, i think umbie, festae, and buttiferoki(sp) are better choices, and in my limited experiece, equally aggressive
[/quote]
It's whatever blows your hair back I guess. I love the guapotes, but not too impressed with red devils, midas's flowerhorns, or buttikoferi for that matter. But I can see how other people would be. And personally I think umbees are pretty ordinary until they start turning into beasts. And if I did have a 240g, it would have a RTC in it.


----------



## oscared15

It's a 22 inch dovii danny boy


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

Ed griswold said:


> It's a 22 inch dovii danny boy


22 good god


----------



## The Mean Machine

I Had A male Dovii here is a pic of him, he was 18" Long
View attachment 115194


----------



## lewis

Do you not have it any more any other tankmates tanksize.


----------



## mass aggression

this is one impressive fish! cant wait to get a male!


----------



## acestro

"who has the biggest DOVII?"

answer: Costa Rica


----------



## acestro

28 inches (72 cm)

http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Summary/Speci...ary.php?id=6413


----------



## AKSkirmish

acestro said:


> 28 inches (72 cm)
> 
> http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Summary/Speci...ary.php?id=6413


God damn-Now thats just beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## mass aggression

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## ChilDawg

Damn! You'd have to have some bulletproof glass to have a monster like that in a tank!

The 22 footer, however, would really own.


----------



## acestro

One of these has got to be pushing 22 feet...


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

now that a BIG DOVII


----------



## acestro

Yup.


----------



## sicklid-holic

acestro said:


> One of these has got to be pushing 22 feet...


22 FEET !!!!!!





















Now thats the biggest fresh water fish in the world. King of all fish!!!


----------



## elduro

The other night on discovery or national geographic channel showed some underwater footage of one huge dovii in a river on Costa Rica eating some convicts.They said that the dovii is afraid of going to far out of his lair because of the big costarican crocodiles that will eat them at least on that part of the river.Nice pics everybody


----------



## SLICKPULLAHO

elduro said:


> The other night on discovery or national geographic channel showed some underwater footage of one huge dovii in a river on Costa Rica eating some convicts.They said that the dovii is afraid of going to far out of his lair because of the big costarican crocodiles that will eat them at least on that part of the river.Nice pics everybody


ALWAYS A HATER SOMEWHERE I SEE







.A CROCODILE TO A DOVII????U COULDA KEPT THAT TO YOURSELF


----------



## acestro

elduro said:


> The other night on discovery or national geographic channel showed some underwater footage of one huge dovii in a river on Costa Rica eating some convicts.They said that the dovii is afraid of going to far out of his lair because of the big costarican crocodiles that will eat them at least on that part of the river.Nice pics everybody


I'd really like to see that. What was the name of the program it was on?


----------



## SLICKPULLAHO

I'd really like to see that. What was the name of the program it was on?
[/quote]
U SOUND VERY INTERESTED IN THAT PROGRAM.BUT COME ON,A CROCODILE TO A DOVII???THATS LIKE JAWS TO A SNAKEHEAD???U ALREADY KNOW WHO WOULD END UP THE FEEDER


----------



## elduro

The documental was about Costa Rican crocodiles you guys can make a search about them on your programming guide. They showed a pair of breeding convicts and a huge dovii going out his lair to snack some medium size convict, they didn't swim away you got eaten just like that. They also said that the dovii can't go to far from its lair because of the massive crocs on that particular area. Haha I'm not a hater I would love to own one SLICKPULLAHO, the dovii shown didn't end as snack







but on other one they showed about South America what I believe was a umbee caught by a caiman







also other one of the great African lakes they showed how the emperor cichlid pair struggle against otters, turtles and the worst of them all the little eggs stealers even though they are the biggest around there also how some small catfish eats the eggs of the mouth brooders(sp?) to leave their own behind to, the cichlids will take them without knowing that inside their mouth are some catfish eating all the cichlid, how awesome nature can be.


----------



## acestro

Yup, that African one was "Tanganyika", Jewel of Africa or something. Seeing those adult Boulengerochromis push a giant turtle around was one of the coolest things I've seen on television!


----------



## hughie

SLICKPULLAHO said:


> I'd really like to see that. What was the name of the program it was on?


U SOUND VERY INTERESTED IN THAT PROGRAM.BUT COME ON,A CROCODILE TO A DOVII???THATS LIKE JAWS TO A SNAKEHEAD???U ALREADY KNOW WHO WOULD END UP THE FEEDER








[/quote]

Try reading his post properly.

Elduro, gutted i missed that, i havent seen any dovii documentrys yet.

Lets get some dovii videos up. Ill do one myself.


----------



## elduro

Yes, the about the African lakes was one of the coolest indeed







the one of the underwater footage of the amazon river was kind of lame though.They took some footage of a wild severum,black ghost,pike cichlid,wood eating pleco and more it was called Amazon Abyss I think.


----------



## elduro

Hello guys,

I was browsing my local listings, and found out that the documental is on tonight at 10:00pm (here) on Animal Planet. The name of the show is "Killer Crocs of Costa Rica" I'm pretty sure it is this one but I can't guaranteed it. If it is the case, there is some nice dovii vs. convict in the wild footage. If some one can recorded and upload it it'll be tight because I only have the DVR but can't upload it to the PC.

-Thanks
-Christian


----------

